# Packet back recipes



## Harry Cobean (May 5, 2012)

i was snacking on a pack of dried/moist figs the other day & the recipe on the back of the pack was for apple & fig tarte tatin.now,i'm not a great fan of desserts a) because i prefer fruit & or cheese after a meal b)i can't make 'em that well!
ok,so it wasn't the classic "one skillet" method-you fry the apples/ figs in a skillet then transfer them to a round baking tin before covering with pastry & baking.it also used ready made pastry,but these days ready made,particularly the chilled not frozen variety is just as good in my opinion.which is just as well 'cos i can't make pastry...just doesn't happen for me!
it was fabarooney with a dollop of greek yoghurt to cut thru' the sweetness!
anyone else got any packet back favourites that work & taste good?
harry


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2012)

I found this recipe on a package of mushrooms, many, many moons ago.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/tnt-pork-with-mushroom-herb-sauce-68116.html#post934920

I have tweaked it a little and put in more detail than was in the original recipe.

I got a free cook book from Knox (they make gelatin). It has a bunch of good recipes.


----------



## Zhizara (May 5, 2012)

The original of this recipe was on the back of an inside packet of Stove Top cornbread stuffing mix.  Here it is with my tweaks.  I've been making this for many, many years.

Tamale Pie - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I found this recipe on a package of mushrooms, many, many moons ago.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/tnt-pork-with-mushroom-herb-sauce-68116.html#post934920
> 
> ...





Zhizara said:


> The original of this recipe was on the back of an inside packet of Stove Top cornbread stuffing mix.  Here it is with my tweaks.  I've been making this for many, many years.
> 
> Tamale Pie - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


hey zhizara/tax
think i've already put on a couple of pounds since i joined this site(less than a week ago!) and looking at those two recipes i feel another couple coming on!!
harry


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 5, 2012)

This is  a recipe I copied from the Alouette Cheese people for 
Peppadew Stuffed Peppers.   I just discovered these peppers last fall.  They are availble in jars in the pickle section at some grocers and at the olive bar/deli at my grocers.   The peppers are sweet and vinegar flavored.   So far all I 've ever done is eat them by the handful and put the few remaining in a salad.   Stuffed peppers.  Seems like the way to go to fill up the pepper cavities while increasing your waistline.  

1 jar (14 oz) Mild Whole Sweet Peppadew Piquante Peppers 
1 pkg (6.5oz). Alouette Pepper Medley Soft Spreadable Cheese (Or I would use a softened cream cheese with whatever herbs) 
1 tbsp. chopped parsley 

Drain Peppadew peppers on drying rack or paper towels. Fill pastry bag or a zip lock bag with the corner snipped with the Alouette Pepper Cheese and pipe into each pepper. Place on serving tray. Top with chopped parsley and serve.

Looks do-able.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 6, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> This is  a recipe I copied from the Alouette Cheese people for
> Peppadew Stuffed Peppers.   I just discovered these peppers last fall.  They are availble in jars in the pickle section at some grocers and at the olive bar/deli at my grocers.   The peppers are sweet and vinegar flavored.   So far all I 've ever done is eat them by the handful and put the few remaining in a salad.   Stuffed peppers.  Seems like the way to go to fill up the pepper cavities while increasing your waistline.
> 
> 1 jar (14 oz) Mild Whole Sweet Peppadew Piquante Peppers
> ...


nice one whiska!the help yourself deli/salad counter at my local supermarket do them ready stuffed & they are good! winner winner chicken dinner!
thanks for the input
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 6, 2012)

@ Harry,

This is an interesting Post.

Barilla pasta boxes, when exported to Spain, have a lovely simple classic pasta recipe printed on the back of the box ... 

Other products I have used from time to time with Box Back Recipes are:

Phyllo Dough ( for my spanakopita or baklava )

Natural Wholewheat Buitoni Pizza Dough ( for a quicki in oven when time does not permit me to create my own dough ) 

Bailey´s Irish Cream: Many years ago, I had bought a bottle simply for their recipe: Bailey´s Irish Cream Cheese Cake ( with cream cheese and Graham Cracker Crust ) ... I do have to say, it is a dynamic cheese cake ! 

Have nice wkend.
M.C.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Harry,
> 
> This is an interesting Post.
> 
> ...


i think we tend to dismiss the recipes/serving suggestions on packets etc as somehow inferior.a lot if not all major food retailers/manufacturers retain highly skilled/qualified chefs to devise these recipes so,who are we to argue?!
right,i'm off to manchester to meet up with my son & his mum for lunch & the movies!
catch up later margi
harry


----------



## CraigC (May 6, 2012)

Not from a food package, but we purchased a pizza baking tray a long time ago and there was an Italian cookbook with it. One of those Sunset books. The recipes are some of the best we have ever run across.


----------

